# 12 ft Hobie Pro Angler



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Seeing if there is any interest before i take out of storage and post pics. 

12 ft Hobie Pro Angler. Bought first year the 12 fter came out, so its 6-7 years old. Not used in 3 years and light use before that. Only fished in local ponds/lake around charlotte/monroe area. Just not using enough to justify keeping. 

Got anchor lines, H-bar, l rod holders, turbo fins, depth finder, two sets of wheel cart (original that came with it and upgraded wheel zee), tracks with ball mounts, iPhone holder, rail storage box, paddle. Hobie storage cradles.

Can meet around Charlotte area to look at.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Do you have a idea of how much you want for it ?


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

around 2500 for everything..


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

around 2000 OBO for just the boat


----------

